# Beep code reference for Asus M5A88M



## coldpowered (Sep 5, 2013)

When I press the power switch , firstly there are the usual 2 beeps (but I think its faster now)
then *8 beeps* and then again 2 beeps. Everything stays on & there is power in motherboard
but the display is not receiving any signal, it stays idle.

The problem happened with the graphics card(Radeon HD 6770 XFX) then i disconnected its power.
Now it must be running on integrated graphics but the problem is still there.

System Specs:

Asus M5A88M 
Phenom II x4 840
Cosair Cx 500v2
Corsair vengeance 4 GB
WD10EARX 1 TB
Radeon HD 6770 XFX


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

this indicates problem with ram modules and display adapter. Remove the cmos battery from mobo and place it back again after 2-3 minutes, connect the VGA cable on the mobos vga port and try to start the pc - if it boots fine then check ram modules using metest86+ app.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 15, 2013)

I removed the CMOS battery. It booted in with display working. Now i restarted and connected monitor to gfx cards vga port , it booted but but after 6-10 minutes same problem occured .

After a couple of days i removed CMOS battery again and have been using with mobos vga port ( gfx card is in the slot but i have disconnected its power) .
With onboard graphics it seems to run fine .
Does this mean graphics card is faulty . There is warranty left on the card.
Also will metest86+ check for error in VRAM of graphics card.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

coldpowered said:


> I removed the CMOS battery. It booted in with display working. Now i restarted and connected monitor to gfx cards vga port , it booted but but after 6-10 minutes same problem occured .
> 
> After a couple of days i removed CMOS battery again and have been using with mobos vga port ( gfx card is in the slot but i have disconnected its power) .
> With onboard graphics it seems to run fine .
> ...



> test your graphic card on some other desktop.

> No, memtest will not check VRAM. But still, run it to check the system ram.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2013)

coldpowered said:


> I removed the CMOS battery. It booted in with display working. Now i restarted and connected monitor to gfx cards vga port , it booted but but after 6-10 minutes same problem occured .
> 
> After a couple of days i removed CMOS battery again and have been using with mobos vga port ( gfx card is in the slot but i have disconnected its power) .
> With onboard graphics it seems to run fine .
> ...



yes, just RMA it


----------

